# Smoked Swai Filets



## slictrix

Swai Filets or known as asian catfish which are farm raised catfish from asia, most commonly from vietnam. They are a delicate mild filet since being farm raised there is no mud taste and are very good just being fried or baked.

But I like to smoke them since they are only $3.00 a Lb at aldi, sold in 2lb frozen bags for $5.99

Smoked Swai Filets

2 lbs of defrosted swai filets

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup of kosher salt or sea salt

1 tablespoon ground black pepper

6oz of lemon juice, recon or fresh

6 cups of chicken broth or 6 chicken bullion qubes melted down in 6 cups of boiling water

Mix all seasonings in a 1 gallon freezer bag and add swai filets, mixing again to coat filets, squease all excess air from bag and seal.

Place in refridgerator for 6hrs to marinate

When ready get your smoker up to 200F degrees with cherry or apple wood and spray your racks with olive oil or at least wipe them down with oil and place the filets on angles so as not to have drooping of filets.

Smoke for 1hr 30 minutes and remove racks and let cool a bit; they are a very tender whitefish so be careful. Then spatula them from the racks and foil pack or vacuum seal them. Then refridgerate entill cold and Enjoy

You can freeze them once packaged for later use 

SlicTrix/Greg


----------



## chefs resources

In the past view years I've seen more swai for sale in supermarkets and restaurants. Thanks for sharing a smoking recipe for it.


----------



## slictrix

Chefs

I just saw at aldi they are now $5.49 + tax for 2lbs of indvidually wrapped frozen Swai filets and if you smoke them as I said then you will delight at thier delicate smoked taste. To me they are as good as smoked rainbow trout, if not better since trout can get mushy if over done.

By The way Swai is pronounced Sway in english

But anyway you look at it 6 bucks with tax for 2lbs of this fish is awesome and if you pickup a bag, just defrost 1 filet and butter fry it with just salt and pepper and you will want more. It's almost like cod but not as thick. Watch it's price go up as more catch on to it !.! 

Later

SlicTrix/Greg


----------

